# La base de la salade peut/peuvent être des pâtes



## zygo84

Salut tout le monde !

Quelle est la phrase correcte selon vous ?

"La base de la salade *peuvent être* des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts."
_ou bien_
"La base de la salade *peut être* des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts."

Selon moi, c'est la première, puisque le sujet sont les pâtes, le riz, etc. ... ou le sujet EST les pâtes, etc. ? )

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## JClaudeK

zygo84 said:


> c'est la première, puisque le sujet sont les pâtes, le riz, etc.


----------



## jekoh

La base de la salade peut être des pâtes.

Le sujet est les pâtes.

Les pâtes sont le sujet.


----------



## SergueiL

Le sujet de l'auxiliaire être est "la base de la salade" donc : _La base de la salade *peut *être des pâtes, du riz, etc._

_"Des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts *peuvent *être la base de la salade."_
Ici le sujet *est* "des pâtes, du riz et des haricots verts" ou "des pâtes, du riz et des haricots verts" *est* le sujet.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Désolé de vous contredire, mais le sujet est « la base » ; « les pâtes » et _tutti quanti_ sont des attributs du sujet.
=> « La base de la salade *peut être* des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts. »  

*PS *: au moment d'écrire, je n'avais pas lu le message de Sergueil.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Désolé de vous contredire, mais le sujet est « la base » ; « les pâtes » et _tutti quanti_ sont des attributs du sujet.


Et pourquoi "la base" ne serait-elle pas l'attribut du sujet (placé en tête de phrase) de « les pâtes » et _tutti quanti _?

Pour moi, c'est aussi une possibilité. Aurais-je tort ?


----------



## jekoh

Je n'ai pas voulu dire que les pâtes étaient le sujet, j'ai simplement repris la deuxième phrase de zygo84 «_ le sujet sont les pâtes_ » en accordant le verbe au singulier avec le sujet apparent.

Ceci dit, dans cette phrase « _le sujet sont les pâtes_ », le sujet réel est bien « _les pâtes_ » et l'attribut du sujet est « _le sujet_ », donc dans cette deuxième phrase les deux accords sont en fait possibles.


----------



## zygo84

Pourquoi ne pourrait-on donc dire que les deux accords sont possibles pour ma phrase aussi ?


----------



## JClaudeK

zygo84 said:


> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on donc dire que les deux accords sont possibles pour ma phrase aussi ?


C'est bien mon avis.


----------



## jekoh

On doit pouvoir le dire aussi, avec le même raisonnement.

En tout cas, dans des phrases comme ces deux-là, l'accord avec le premier élément, au singulier, est correct et nettement plus courant.

Dans d'autres phrases, l'accord avec le sujet réel postposé pourra sembler plus naturel qu'ici.


----------



## zygo84

Mmm ... pas tout ce qui est courant est correct, loin de là ...  j'essaie là de trouver une explication grammaticale qui ne laisse pas de doutes.


----------



## jekoh

L'explication grammaticale, c'est que l'accord se fait généralement avec le premier terme, qu'il soit sujet ou attribut, et que l'accord avec le sujet réel est correct aussi.

Quel est votre doute ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont possibles. Pour plus de détails, voir <sujet singulier> est/sont <attribut pluriel> - accord du verbe.


----------



## zygo84

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux accords sont possibles. Pour plus de détails, voir <sujet singulier> est/sont <attribut pluriel> - accord du verbe.


Merci !


----------



## JClaudeK

Si l'on applique l'astuce de MC


Maître Capello said:


> Pour savoir s'il s'agit du sujet ou de l'attribut, il suffit de se demander si l'on peut rajouter _C'est … qui_ autour de ce terme ou si on peut le remplacer par un pronom.


il devient clair que le sujet réel de la phrase est _« les pâtes » et tutti quanti_:

Ce sont des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts qui peuvent_ être la base de la salade. 
et non pas_
C'est la base de la salade qui peut être des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts."_ 
_
CQFD. Merci MC !


----------



## DrChen

Je ne vois pas pourquoi


JClaudeK said:


> C'est la base de la salade qui peut être des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts."_ _


marche moins que


JClaudeK said:


> Ce sont des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts qui peuvent_ être la base de la salade. _


Pour moi elles sonnent toutes les deux téléphonées, le "sujet reel" ne devient pas plus "clair" chez l'une que chez l'autre.
"A: attends, j'ai pas entendu une partie de ta phrase, qu'est ce qui peut être des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots vers?
B: c'est la base de la salade qui peut être des pâtes, du riz ou encore des haricots verts."


----------



## JClaudeK

Si tu remplaces "peut/peuvent être" par "peut/peuvent constituer", plus aucun doute n'est permis quant au sujet.


----------

